# Frage zu ComboList mit SWT



## eclipse (13. Okt 2003)

hi@all
hat hier schon jemand erfahrung mit SWT?
(ich nehme an mein problem lässt sich auch auf AWT/Swing projezieren):

ich habe diverse widgets welche auf dem screen zu sehen sind. diese sind alle readonly d.h ich setze alle auf *setEnabled(false)*.
nun kann man aber den inhalt der ComboLists nur sehr schlecht lesen.
gibts da eine möglichkeit den text dieser Combos zu ändern (dunkler machen, farbe ändern oder ähnliches).

versteht ihr mein problem?
danke für eure hilfe....


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2003)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich hat eine ComboList folgende von Control  geerbte Mehtode:


```
public void setFont(Font font)
```

und hier in der  API zu finden:

http://www.eclipse.org/documentatio...l.html#setFont(org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Font)

Den Font den du übergibst, kannst du dann nach belieben modifizieren (Arial, fett, Grün, ... ).

Ob das auch Auswirkungen auf die Darstellung im Disabled Zustan hat, weis ich nicht. Einfach ausprobieren.

ckihm


----------



## eclipse (14. Okt 2003)

hi und danke für deine antwort

leider hat die setFont methode keine wirkung wenn die combo disabled ist.
diese hat dann immer diesen grauen "filter" darüber und den text darunter kann man nur sehr schlecht lesen.

wie würdet ihr es also anstellen wenn ihr eine combo darstellen müsstet, welche readonly sein muss, der text der combo sollte aber gut zu lesen sein. 

some ideas???


----------



## ckihm (14. Okt 2003)

Hallo,

der Gast war ich. Ich war zwar eingeloggt, aber irgendwie stand da trotzdem Gast.

Nun ja, ich habe die Lösung. Benutze anstelle der Combo eine CCombo. Hier der Link zur API:

http://www.eclipse.org/documentatio...erence/api/org/eclipse/swt/custom/CCombo.html

Wenn du die CCombo auf disabled setzt, bleibt der Hintergrund weiß.
Noch ein Tipp. Die Lösung stammt nicht von mir, sonder wurde im Newsletter von SWT gepostet. Es lohnt sich diesen zu abonnieren. Zu finden auf eclipse.org.

ckihm


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2003)

hehehe...das ist mal n'geiler zufall > den newsletter in _eclipse.platform.swt_ hab ich gepostet   
im moment bin ichs grad am implementieren.  hoffe es klappt.

nochmals danke


----------

